# Strawberry Daquiri Jello Shots



## luvr29

STRAWBERRY DAQUIRI JELLO SHOTS  the 3rd one shown on this page is the recipe for this.


----------



## Constance

Looks yummy, Lovr! 
I'm having a big retirement party for my husband next month, and our crowd loves jello shots. I know this one will be a big hit!


----------



## Toots

OMG - I'm not a fan of jello shots (bad experience at a college party in the 80s!) but this just sounds TOO GOOD not to make. And I'm going to a suprise b-day party this Sat night.  I wonder how many shots the recipe makes?


----------



## cjs

We made these for a party in November - oh my, do they go down nicely - looks like the below shooter recipe is larger than those on the link above and this recipe made about 20-25 shooters.

I noticed on the link it mentioned if using glass shooters, dip in hot water - we found if you wrap your hand around the glass for just a 1/2 a minute or so, the shooters come right out. They were sure fun, but lethal!!

                     Margarita Jello Shooters 

  1 1/3            cup  tequila
     2/3           cup  triple sec
  2               cups  water (boiling)
  1            package  lime jello

Dissolve JELL-O in boiling water. Add triple sec and tequila. Pour into disposable cups and chill till firm.

"I get those little 2 ounce plastic cups. I just don't salt the rim "
My note: I was scurrying around looking for any little container I could find to use up all the mix - I still have some little condiment plastic cups from catering that I used in addition to all of my shooter glasses!


----------



## phantomtigger

Aaaahhh, Jell-O shots!  I have a friend who made great Jell-O shots.  We used to waitress, and she would take home those 2-oz. portion cups w/ lids to transport them.  One time, she brought 2 paper bags full (bigger than lunch and smaller than grocery) and didn't tell the boss she brought them.  The cooks found out about them and got hold of those suckers.  Most of them were gone before we knew it!  Boy, those were great!!


----------



## km1127

I always have such issues with jello shots! They are always messy and never taste right. I will have to try this recipe out.


----------



## pdswife

Sounds great for the next Mexican potluck!


----------



## Saphellae

That looks great!  Usually I just sub some vodka for half of the hot water.  I find that making the alcoholic jello in a square pan and then putting a spoonful in shooter glasses (1$ for 4 at the dollar store) when you are ready to serve helps with fridge space AND sticking.


----------



## Chef Mark

around here our restaurant staff have a yearly canoe trip and jello shots are a tradition...gotta order more 2 oz solo cups...hundreds get made...


----------



## Shiva

mmm I might have to try making these this weekend


----------

